# Expat forum



## woodstar31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Am I allowed to sell my car on this site.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodstar31 said:


> Am I allowed to sell my car on this site.


you may advertise in the classified section if you upgrade to Premium Membership


----------

